# Morena (¿pelo negro?)



## pen

Necesito saber si es correcto decir "morena" en lugar de "pelo negro" "bloc en lugar de cuaderno" Y donde son utilizados.(en que paises)
Cual es la palabra correcta para "backpack" en espanol.

Gracias.
Pen


----------



## belén

Morena en España se dice para una persona de pelo negro o de piel oscura (pero no de raza negra) 
No me acuerdo de como se dice en otros países, pero creo que moreno no se utiliza tanto en América Latina.
En España también decimos bloc, es diferente a un cuaderno, porque suele tener las páginas en blanco y se abre de abajo a arriba en vez de derecha a izquierda (me refiero al espiral - no se si me explico bien) Se suele decir bloc de notas, todo junto.
Backpack se dice mochila.


----------



## salomon

En Colombia morena es una persona de piel un poco oscura. Estoy de acuerdo con la definición de Belén de block. Backpack le decimos morral.


----------



## funnydeal

salomon said:
			
		

> En Colombia morena es una persona de piel un poco oscura. Estoy de acuerdo con la definición de Belén de block. Backpack le decimos morral.




Igual en México


----------



## Sniv

En Argentina es igual a como dijo Belen.


----------



## pen

Gracias a todos nunca habia escuchado morena para describir a una persona de pelo negro.

Pen


----------



## pen

belen said:
			
		

> Morena en España se dice para una persona de pelo negro o de piel oscura (pero no de raza negra)
> No me acuerdo de como se dice en otros países, pero creo que moreno no se utiliza tanto en América Latina.
> En España también decimos bloc, es diferente a un cuaderno, porque suele tener las páginas en blanco y se abre de abajo a arriba en vez de derecha a izquierda (me refiero al espiral - no se si me explico bien) Se suele decir bloc de notas, todo junto.
> Backpack se dice mochila.



Como llaman a una persona de raza negra?

Pen


----------



## belén

a una persona de raza negra en España se le dice negra. Y es políticamente correcto, quiero decir que no es como en los EEUU que tienes que decir African-American etc.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Aquí en Texas he oído decir "morenita" para describir una persona de raza negra.


----------



## Zephyrus

En Peru, se dice moreno(a) a una persona de la raza negra; pero es mas considerado un eufemismo....por evitar decir negro o negra.


----------



## marietta

Morena sería el equivalente de "brunette"

Por aquí por mi tierra le decimos "morral" a backpack.


----------



## pen

Zephyrus said:
			
		

> En Peru, se dice moreno(a) a una persona de la raza negra; pero es mas considerado un eufemismo....por evitar decir negro o negra.



Nosotros en Honduras y Nicaragua tambien decimos moreno(a), morenito(a)(para no ofender). Por otra parte, si llamas "morena" a una persona de piel blanca con pelo negro es ofensivo.


Pen


----------



## fran

Nosotros decimos moreno para las personas de raza blanca con tez y/o pelo oscuro.

Para las personas de raza negra he oido en alguna ocasión llamarles moreno, aunque negro no es considerado ofensivo y es más habitual su uso.

Hay una mención al color de piel, "morenazo/a", que tanto para alguien de raza blanca como negra se considera piropo (alago).

Esto sería mucho más extenso, por supuesto, pero eso también depende con el tono en que digamos cada palabra   .


Un saludo
Fran


----------



## aledu

belen said:
			
		

> a una persona de raza negra en España se le dice negra. Y es políticamente correcto, quiero decir que no es como en los EEUU que tienes que decir African-American etc.



Creo que no necesarimanete, ¨Black¨ aún es correcto en E.U.

Saludos.
aledu


----------



## peruviangirl

belen said:
			
		

> Morena en España se dice para una persona de pelo negro o de piel oscura (pero no de raza negra)
> No me acuerdo de como se dice en otros países, pero creo que moreno no se utiliza tanto en América Latina.
> En España también decimos bloc, es diferente a un cuaderno, porque suele tener las páginas en blanco y se abre de abajo a arriba en vez de derecha a izquierda (me refiero al espiral - no se si me explico bien) Se suele decir bloc de notas, todo junto.
> Backpack se dice mochila.



Es correcto lo que comenta Belen, solo que en mi país a quien llames morena o moreno será para referirte a su raza, es decir de piel obscura; el resto como indica Belen es igual en mi país...

Greetings... 
Diana


----------



## funnydeal

Es muy subjetivo, cultural.

En México a alguien de tez blanca y cabello castaño obscuro le dicen "güera" y en España es "morena".


----------



## mi_cielo898

We also use "morena" in the Philippines. A morena is somebody who is "brown-complexioned". 

In contrast, a "mestisa" is somebody of mixed race but is usually used when the mix is between a Filipino and a caucasian. 

An person with the complexion of Afro-Americans is called "negra", but has it has a negative connotation.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

"Negro/a" doesn't have anegative connotation in Spain, I think it is as natural as "blanco" or "asiático". In fact, persons who use "negrito/a" or "moreno/a" are regarded (by well-educated people) as childish, because they are giving a negative sense to a word that doesn't have it.


----------



## lauranazario

En Puerto Rico, utilizamos "moreno/a" para denotar una persona de piel obscura... y utilizamos "pelinegro/a" para denotar cabello obscuro (incluyendo negro y marrón).

Acá no se utiliza "moreno/a" para describir la tonalidad del cabello.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Eso es interesante, Lauranazario. Entonces, ¿cómo lo decís? ¿"Tiene pelo negro"?

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## ines

En Argentina, a la persona que tiene pelo (cabello) negro le decimos "morocha". Si el pelo es rubio, le decimos "rubia" y si lo tiene colorado "pelirroja".
Aunque en un contexto más general, cuando nos referimos a un "morocho" normalmente es más peyorativo y se refiere no sólo a su cabello sino también a su tez morena.
A los que son de piel bien oscura (tipo africano), simplemente les decimos "negros" y no hay dificultades para decirlo porque en este país son muy raros.


----------



## lauranazario

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Eso es interesante, Lauranazario. Entonces, ¿cómo lo decís? ¿"Tiene pelo negro"?



Acá decimos "Juan es pelinegro" o "María, la chica pelinegra que trabaja de recepcionista en la empresa".


----------



## Xavier

En mi región en Mexico es usual decir moreno a una persona de piel oscura pero sin ser negra.  Pero es mas usada para referirse a una persona de cabello negro. Block se usa para un cuaderno que no tiene espiral.
Y back pack es una mochila que se cuelga en la espalda


----------



## TÍA TURRA

HI.! in my country(Argentina) we usually say "morocha", but people also say "morena" but the most common is the first one. And Backpack is "mochila". I´m "morena" and rebuena..!!


----------



## dminorbabi

aledu said:


> Creo que no necesarimanete, ¨Black¨ aún es correcto en E.U.
> 
> Saludos.
> aledu


En los Estados no tenemos una problema con la palabra black pero tenemos una problema con negro.  Negro (gente la dice como NIGRO) era en ingles una palabra ofensiva durante esclavitud y la lucha para derechos civiles.  Todavia es una palabra racista.


----------



## catchup

In Colombia and Ecuador, people repeatedly told me not to call my backpack a "mochila" ... apparently it's more common there to call it a "maleta". In Costa Rica, I heard many people call backpacks mochilas.
Also, in Ecuador, it was common to hear people refer to others as negra or morena, and it didn't seem racist at all; simply a way of referring to a person. For example: "... and then the girl, the negra, became angry with me..." I heard a morena say this to a negro in Ecuador, and there was no hard feelings.


----------



## avizor

Acá backpack es mochila o macuto y decimos morenos, rubios o pelirrojos en principio por el pelo.


----------



## Gitano_Moreno

Hmm
Yo creo que este thread ha sido un buen ejemplo del estado de la gente de color en Latinoamerica. Se dice "moreno" para "no ofender". Que es eso? En serio... No se dice "moreno" para no ofender. Dicen "moreno" porque ya han ofendido TAANTO a la gente de color en nuestros paises hasta el punto han tomado la definicion de "negro" (que es simplemente eso...un color) y han puesto palabras como "esclavo", "niche", y "mono" como sinonimos. La verdad es que no hay nada malo en ser de herencia africana NI indigena.

Lo que pasa es que los latinos no saben su historia. Saben de los espanoles que vinieron, conquistaron, y fueron. Saben de un cacique por ahi y un esclavo por alla y ya...pero todavia reconcen que Colon no "descubrio" nada, Un negro no es un esclavo, sino un africano que tiene una gran cultura que existia antes de la PALABRA "Espana" y un "indio" no es indio (por Dios) si no son de la India...

Pa'lante mi gente...por favor..


----------



## Gitano_Moreno

*pero NO todavia reconcen"


----------



## mipardo

En Chile,  "moreno/a" está principalmente referido a la tonalidad de la piel. Puede usarse indistintamente (es decir, alguien es "de piel morena" o simplemente "morena"). Pero igualmente puede usarse ese adjetivo para referirse a alguien de pelo oscuro (por eso que a veces, para ser más claros, hablamos de piel morena, para la piel, y si es moreno a secas, subentendemos que es de pelo oscuro)
Las personas de raza negra, son negros y algunas (pocas) personas, se refieren a ellos como personas "de color". 
El cuaderno que describes le decimos block (con k) o croquera, derivado que como las hojas son blancas, sirven perfectamente para hacer croquis
Finalmente, nosotros no usamos el término "morral". Acá "backpack" sería "mochila"
Saludos


----------



## Ninne

hola como ya dijeron anteriormente en argentina decimos morochos para gente de pelo o tez oscura, a las personas de raza africana le decimos negros y no es peyorativo(tengase en cuenta que en nuestro pais son muy escasos).
si se usa peyorativamente la palabra negro para referirse a personas de bajos recursos, q viven en barrios pobres a los cuales llamamos villas; osea q decir negro o villero es una forma despectiva de llamar a las personas de bajos recursos.
backpack es mochila, y morral son los bolsos q se usan cruzados en la espalda.


----------

